# Favorite Legendary Creatures



## Solace (Jan 12, 2010)

What are your favorite legendary creatures? I made a small list below of some of the most well-known creatures from various cultures, but feel free to add to this list or post your favorite pictures of them. A full list of legendary creatures can be found on Wikipedia. A full list of Pokemon can be found here for the smart-asses.

And feel free to post pictures and what not. I didn't want to make this post super-long so I'm abstaining for now. Also, as many people will notice, I excluded a number of Japanese demons/ghouls/ghost/spirits and other things because there are so many of them. I'd be interested in hearing about the more mainstream ones, however.

As well, I'm sure I left some things out - and added things that aren't really creatures - so feel free to correct me and discuss. =)

- Basilisk - Medieval - multi-limbed lizard-creature that can kill by looking into one’s eyes.

- Cerberus - Grecian - multi-headed or three-headed dog that guards the Grecian/Roman Underworld.

- Chimera - Grecian - lion with a serpent for a tail and a goat rising out of its back.

- Dragons (Western) - generally they have _four legs_ and a pair of wings.

- Dragons (Eastern) - usually depicted as a variety of flying serpent with a pair of small limbs towards the neck and a second pair by the tail.

- Golem - Jewish - a construct of inanimate materials, usually made from stone.

- Griffin - lion-bodied beast with the head and wings of an eagle.

- Hydra - the nine-headed dragon-like beast that could re-grow severed heads.

- Incubus/Succubus - Medieval - male or female respectively, a rapist demon in a human form.

- Kraken - Scandinavian - giant squid/eight-limbed sea-spider.

- Manticore - Persian - the lion-bodied human-headed beast the with tail of a scorpion.

- Medusa - Grecian - one of the gorgons and is a beautiful woman with hair made of serpents; her gaze can turn a man to stone.

- Minotaur - Grecian - part man, part bull, he is the guardian of the Cretan Labyrinth.

- Ouroboros - ancient serpent; symbol of cycles/eternal renewal. Also used as a symbol of the psyche.

- Phoenix - Native American/Other - mythical firebird that is reborn from its ashes. Pretty much every culture has some sort of fiery bird/rebirth myth.

- Sphinx – Grecian/Egyptian - the lion-bodied, human-headed beast that often guarded the riches of a tomb or crypt.

- Wyvern - Germanic - two-legged reptile with bat-like wings. Similar to a dragon, but with notable differences.

- Yeti - Tibetan - ape-like creature from the higher altitudes. The North American version is sometimes called "Big Foot."

- Other, explained in a comment.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

I'm sorry...I only went with the incubus/*succubus* because the succubus is sexy! lol


----------



## Nearsification (Jan 3, 2010)

I like chimeras....
They seem cool.


----------



## Proteus (Mar 5, 2010)

god




jk....nowhere near my favorite


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

Chimaera's aren't sexy...I'm horny right now...leave me alone!!!!
and...:blushed:


----------



## Lucretius (Sep 10, 2009)

Wow, that is a _really _tough choice!

But, I went ahead and chose "Phoenix," because they're freaking epic. roud:


----------



## Solace (Jan 12, 2010)

As some of you may know, I am partial to Western Dragons and feisty ladies. I also always thought that the Kraken was cool, but I am a little wary of large eight-legged creatures. They're crafty. <_<









_Source: Michael Whelan (artist)/Melanie Rawn (author)_


----------



## fievre (Mar 10, 2010)

Griffin.

10 characters suck.


----------



## mutton (Jan 21, 2010)

Anybody who knows me well knows that I love dragons. The eastern variety is nice, but I like the western type a bit more.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

I probably would have gone with the Manticore...I'm really into this kinda stuff lol


----------



## Mikbert (Jul 19, 2009)

Greater Daemons of Chaos.



































​


----------



## Nearsification (Jan 3, 2010)

It looks alot cooler then it sounds.


----------



## Solace (Jan 12, 2010)

Proteus said:


> god
> jk....nowhere near my favorite


That made me lawl hard. Congrats, good sir.




Queen of Leaves said:


> Chimaera's aren't sexy...I'm horny right now...leave me alone!!!!
> and...:blushed:


-_-;; At the latest it's what ... 6PM? for shame. =P




Azrael said:


> Wow, that is a _really _tough choice!
> But, I went ahead and chose "Phoenix," because they're freaking epic. roud:


I know, sorry. I thought about making it multiple choice but then everyone would have just chosen all of them. Except for the Ouroboros and then he would have felt left out. The Phoenix is an excellent choice, though. Especially Zapdos. (Okay sorry that was bad.)


----------



## Midnight Runner (Feb 14, 2010)

I would have to say the golem. Not the Jewish one, though, like an iron golem from D&D. Yeah, I'm a nerd (and proud of it). roud:

I also like western dragons a lot, but iron golems have always just seemed really freaking awesome.

*Edit* Found a good picture of one (it's the one in the back):


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

Spades said:


> -_-;; At the latest it's what ... 6PM? for shame. =P


Like that doesn't happen to other people...>.>
lol


----------



## Solace (Jan 12, 2010)

SpacemonkeyX said:


> I also like western dragons a lot, but iron golems have always just seemed really freaking awesome.


That's cool dude. I figured someone would bring up different varieties of them if they were mentioned. Maybe I should have worded it better instead of saying "rock."




queenofleaves said:


> Like that doesn't happen to other people...>.>


_*walks up to podium*_
Ahem. I can neither confirm nor deny those allegations.
_*walks away*_


----------



## Mikbert (Jul 19, 2009)

Game Master Near said:


> It looks alot cooler then it sounds.


----------



## Midnight Runner (Feb 14, 2010)

Spades said:


> That's cool dude. I figured someone would bring up different varieties of them if they were mentioned. Maybe I should have worded it better instead of saying "rock."


Yeah, I was more just mentioning that I also really like dragons. :tongue:



Queen of Leaves said:


> Like that doesn't happen to other people...>.>
> lol



I plead the 5th.


----------



## Sizzorhandz (Jan 25, 2010)

Yay, fantasy creatures!!! I dream of being a dragon all the time. Did you know that there are human chimeras, they have their moms dna in thier blood and dad's in organs. Freaky Huh?


----------



## mutton (Jan 21, 2010)

Sizzorhandz said:


> Did you know that there are human chimeras, they have their moms dna in thier blood and dad's in organs. Freaky Huh?


Not exactly: a human chimera is basically a set of twins that joined into one person very early in pregnancy. So differing body parts can have different DNA, but it's not mom's or dad's DNA. It's sibling 1/sibling 2 DNA.

My mother is probably a chimera. The two halves of her body don't match and she has a male pelvis. Fun stuff.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

Sizzorhandz said:


> Did you know that there are human chimeras, they have their moms dna in thier blood and dad's in organs. Freaky Huh?


Oh I've watched documentaries about that...I actually kinda cool to have two sets of DNA...but that's just me lmao


----------



## Nearsification (Jan 3, 2010)

I so wished I did....

But I also wish I had 2 different color eyes and white hair.


----------



## roxtehproxy (Sep 9, 2009)

I was originally going to vote for Leprechaun, but it's not in there!

Kraken..


----------



## Solace (Jan 12, 2010)

Game Master Near said:


> I so wished I did....
> 
> But I also wish I had 2 different color eyes and white hair.


Heterochromia is so cool. I think that you want white hair so you'll look like RRob. (certainly not Near)

Edit:



Ventolin said:


> I was originally going to vote for Leprechaun, but it's not in there!
> Kraken..


Damnit! I knew I missed something major like that. As well, they make good catapult ammunition.


----------



## Nearsification (Jan 3, 2010)

Spades said:


> Heterochromia is so cool. I think that you want white hair so you'll look like RRob. (certainly not Near)


I liked white hair before I knew of death note. _Thank you very much!_


I am gonna dye my hair white just to see how I look....
I like a different Heterochromia. Its like one eye is 2 different colors. I want that in both of my eyes! I want to get 2 different color contacts.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

Game Master Near said:


> I so wished I did....
> 
> But I also wish I had 2 different color eyes and white hair.


Two different eye colors would be really cool!


----------



## Sizzorhandz (Jan 25, 2010)

I know a women with a green eye and a blue one


----------



## la musa candido (Feb 19, 2010)

ok, well, i don't like anything with multiple heads, snakes, or half human half animal bodies, they just creep me out. so that narrows it down quite a bit. i've got it down to the griffin, pheonix, or european dragon. hmmm...

where the hell is the mermaid?? c'monnn. :sad:

ok, ok, i choose...


wth? what's the point of being half eagle if u can't fly? frick that, griffin sucks. 

pheonix don't take shit from no one, they just won't die. i like it. he wins.


----------



## Solace (Jan 12, 2010)

Ah yes, I left off a few of the more female-centric creatures as I wasn't sure if I should include more hybrid creatures. I included Medusa in lieu of the following as I thought she might have a greater following.
(*Edit:* Mods, I just realized there might be some boobage in these, so if they need to be removed, go for it.)

*Mermaids:*









_"A Mermaid" by John William Waterhouse_


*Sirens:*









_"The Siren" by John William Waterhouse_


*Harpies:*









_A harpy in Ulisse Aldrovandi's __Monstrorum Historia, Bologna, 1642_


----------



## Nearsification (Jan 3, 2010)

I wonder why greek and roman gods and monsters are always naked....


----------



## The Chronic Liar (Dec 22, 2009)

Aww shit. Do you have any idea how hard it is for me to choose from Wyvern to Hydra, to Phoenix and Cerberus, or Kraken and Incubus? Noo!! GAHHH!! BLARG!!! asl;difjsd. Damn, now I'm frustrated! :sad::frustrating:


----------



## Blackbeard (Mar 13, 2010)

No Pegasus?


----------



## Solace (Jan 12, 2010)

Blackbeard said:


> No Pegasus?


I did consider, for quite a while in fact, including Pegasus in the list, but I realized that it didn't quite fit with the rest of them. As all the other options are creatures that can be found in quantity (though I'm not sure about Cerberus, I believe that there were more dogs with multiple heads), while Pegasus was a singular winged horse. I didn't want to add it when there were only 20 fields to fill and, in my opinion at the time, there were better options that fit the "creatures" criteria.

But yes, perhaps we should have a strictly Greek/Roman poll as well, which would include Pegasus. I suppose the main criteria for its exclusion was that, unlike Medusa who was a woman, Pegasus didn't have any immediate kin of the same form. Pagasus' brother is actually a human, while the only other creature that really compares is Medusa, a gorgon, with a few sisters.


@ Chronic: Sorry it's such a tough choice.  _*The power of the incubus compels you!*_


----------



## Blackbeard (Mar 13, 2010)

Understood, I just love greek mythology, and that creature was always the most beautiful to me. :blushed:


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

I chose Dragon (Eastern), though it was a tough choice. I want to be Haku.


----------



## The Chronic Liar (Dec 22, 2009)

@ Spades: No worries. (I chose hydra in the end. Tough choice too. >) 
@ Lightning: I. frigin. LOVE. that movie!!! <3


----------



## Solace (Jan 12, 2010)

*facepalm* I should have included Godzilla just to mess with people. But alas ....

So Chronic chose a hydra, that's cool. But what, exactly, is Haku from? Kind of looks like something from Princess Mononoke.

*Hydra:*


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

Close. He's from Spirited Away. Both movies were made by Hayao Miyazaki.


----------



## The Chronic Liar (Dec 22, 2009)

Lightning said:


> Close. He's from Spirited Away. Both movies were made by Hayao Miyazaki.


Again; <3 <3 <3 that movie! ;D

@ Spades: @[email protected] Wow. That's an amazing picture you got there... O.e


----------



## Solace (Jan 12, 2010)

A bit one that no one has mentioned yet was the Cyclops, of which I suppose there must have been several. This one is from The Seven Voyages of Sinbad, I believe.

This isn't exactly how I picture cyclops to be, but eh, it's a classic:










Here's another hydra on the cover of one of my favorite movies when I was growing up:
http://meowboxen.net/images/jason_argonauts.jpg


----------



## walkawaysun09 (Mar 13, 2010)

I'm into all kinds of this stuff, but I picked European Dragon cuz I probably have the most background in loving them. I mean...I used to draw them, have books about them, one year I was "that kid with the dragon shirts" in school...I love Dragons!

I also love: Succubi, Phoenix, Medusa, Mermaids, Yeti, Wendigo (US Native American thing), Eastern Dragons, Just about any Norse Mythological/Celtic beasts like Grendl, etc. Mythological monsters are SO AWESOME!


P.S. to he who wonders why they are usually naked...just look back to that period of art and you'll notice EVERYTHING was naked, it seemed...so anyone copying/remaking those mythical beasts/etc would have done it with nakedness.


----------



## Robatix (Mar 26, 2009)

I voted for Western Dragons, but the Yeti deserves an honorable mention for having such a funny name.


----------



## Demian (Feb 20, 2010)

incubus =)

Basilisk sounds fun too... a relative of medusa:3?

anyways the "coolness" of creatures is the way they are shown in the television/cinemas/etc....


----------



## Solace (Jan 12, 2010)

walkawaysun09 said:


> I also love: Succubi, Phoenix, Medusa, Mermaids, Yeti, Wendigo (US Native American thing), Eastern Dragons, Just about any Norse Mythological/Celtic beasts like Grendl, etc. Mythological monsters are SO AWESOME!


Ah, Wendigos, I've not heard that mentioned in a long time. Crazy spirit cannibalism is always fun.

How about Jackalopes? Everyone always says they're not real until one jumps out of the brush and gores them on their antlers. Then they're all "oh god, the pain, a wild jackalope attacked me!" Silly people.


----------



## HannibalLecter (Apr 18, 2010)

Kraken. Not 'cause of Clash of the Titans or anything, but because I've always them to be fascinating.


----------



## Kevinaswell (May 6, 2009)

Dragons.

Because:

They're completely badass completely.

And from the perspective of ancient myth and symbolism, they massively embody the idea of the 'unknown'.

Which is sure appealing.


----------



## DarklyValentine (Mar 4, 2010)

what a simple lot

tis a well known fact that wicked profile should he appear god forbid on a dating site says

*About Santa*

Now, having giving it much thought, and seeing how Santa* doesn't really exist..What on account of the abominable snowman having ate him for brekkie, grilled, with a squeeze of lemon. All that nosh that you leave out for Santa, particularly anything with the words chocolate sugary goodness dry wine yes I am partial to dressing up in boots and all manner of kinky gear - in it o stockpile it for me, oh and get all your friends to do the same. Now pray, what beith the cost of this humble service I offer, merely some gold bullion draped with rare moonstone gems ....shall I draw up the contract* now?


yeti i think not meagre of brain wattage whilst expulgence the grandeur of more mythical creepy crawlies


----------



## NinjaSwan (Nov 21, 2009)

But seeing as that is not an option, I went with the Phoenix.
It was seriously a really hard choice though.
I might have gone with the Wyvern...


----------



## Lady K (Oct 13, 2009)

HannibalLecter said:


> Kraken. Not 'cause of Clash of the Titans or anything, but because I've always them to be fascinating.


Them? Is there supposed to ever have been more than one that existed? 

I can't believe you left out Unicorns. Who forgets about Unicorns?


----------



## Solace (Jan 12, 2010)

Lady K said:


> I can't believe you left out Unicorns. Who forgets about Unicorns?


Pfft. _Hellooo_, this is a poll about _legendary creatures_. Unicorns are _real_. Haven't you been to Candy Mountain?


----------



## Lady K (Oct 13, 2009)

First off, _legendary _doesn't mean "not real" or "never existed." Might want to have opted for _mythical_. 

Secondly, if we're only talking about creatures that don't actually exist.. well, you might want to take succubus off that list, because I most definitely feed off sex to survive.


----------



## Solace (Jan 12, 2010)

Lady K said:


> First off, _legendary _doesn't mean "not real" or "never existed." Might want to have opted for _mythical_.
> 
> Secondly, if we're only talking about creatures that don't actually exist.. well, you might want to take succubus off that list, because I most definitely feed off sex to survive.


I know you're trying to be cute, but that really depends on your interpretation of "legendary" and "mythical" (or even "mythological").



Dictionary.com said:


> *Legendary*
> 1. of, pertaining to, or of the nature of a legend.
> 
> *Mythical*
> ...



Most of the creatures listed are "mythological" in nature - pertaining to Greek/Roman mythology. Some of them are "mythical," such as the Phoenix or Kraken. They are passed down from folklore that we typically don't associate as "mythology." The others, like the basilisk and wyvern, are legendary creatures as they are based on misinterpreted _fact_ (dinosaurs) ... among other things, but still likened to mythological beasts. The latter is more common for Western European creatures versus Scandinavian and Eastern European "mythical" creatures.

To be honest I thought there would be more pedantic comments if I went with "mythical" or "mythological" (as I had originally thought to only make this about Greek creatures). I had hoped that "legendary" would get the point as succinctly as either of the other terms without as much fuss. There is also that "other" category which I didn't want to imply should only be "mythical." I was trying to keep this relatively straightforward and open-ended.

Sigh ... I should have just majored in history/mythology.


----------



## mitochondrialdreaming (Apr 20, 2010)

I think Kraken are derived from sightings of Giant Squid... but I could be wrong.

I also wondered where the Unicorns were at =) Or at the very least, a Liger


----------



## Lady K (Oct 13, 2009)

I actually wasn't trying to be cute. I really do feed off sex, and I really do think that if you're telling me that a Unicorn isn't _legendary _because it's real then you should rethink your word choice. 

Dictionary.com to make a point about definitions? Really? At least use Webster's-Merriam. I mean, the definition of a legend on that website uses the word legend. Not really a very good definition. A _legend_, from the Latin _legenda_ means "things to be read." Legends are human stories. The difference between a legend and a myth is that a legend could in fact be true. As you pointed out with dinosaurs vs. dragons, they're based in reality, but sometimes the line between truth and fiction becomes distorted. You say a Unicorn isn't part of this list because it isn't legendary, because it is real. I contend that it is in fact legendary because of the very possibility that it IS real. 

Also, mythology doesn't apply strictly to Greek/Roman stories. Those are just the popular breed. And the Kraken is part of Greek mythology, even if it does exist in other "legends." 

Okay, now I'm trying to be cute. More specifically, I'm being a pain in the ass. 

Either way, I voted for myself. Your chain is easy to jerk.


----------



## Solace (Jan 12, 2010)

mitochondrialdreaming said:


> I think Kraken are derived from sightings of Giant Squid... but I could be wrong.
> 
> I also wondered where the Unicorns were at =) Or at the very least, a Liger


Yeah, I really wasn't sure how to justify unicorns (fantasy or mythical or something else?) They're basically horses, right? I dunno, that's how I've always thought of them and how, I think, they are represented in contemporary Western stories. A horse with a horn. In mythology, however, they're a mix of animals; goat, lion, and horse. And since I already had so many other mythological creatures - and the poll is limited to 20 - I opted to leave such things out.

The liger is different, however as lions and tigers _can_ be cross-bred with the resulting creature being a liger. Like most mules, I believe they are infertile as well. But I don't know if you are referencing a mythology story about ligers; I have not heard any such thing.

Maybe Ms. LionTiger could enlighten the forum?


@ LadyK: I'm pretty sure that you know I was being sarcastic about the unicorns - because I had previously explained why several creatures were missing. But if you are still uncertain, I was in fact being sarcastic because of your sarcasm. I had thought you would have gotten the joke and moved on. Now you're just being difficult and I wish we could move on.



LadyK said:


> Dictionary.com to make a point about definitions?



Sure, why not? All of their definitions are sourced to other materials such as ... Merriam-Webster, American Heritage, and others.




> A _legend_, from the Latin _legenda_ means "things to be read."





> [...] The difference between a legend and a myth is that a legend could in fact be true.


No; they may be _based_ on something true. That is the only part I disagree about. Otherwise I think you're just repeating what I already said, but in your own words, which is fine.

Here is the description of "legendary" from Encyclopedia Britannica; emphasis mine:"traditional story or group of stories told about a particular person or place. Formerly the term legend meant a tale about a saint. Legends resemble folktales in content; they *may include supernatural beings*, *elements of mythology*, *or explanations of natural phenomena*, but they are associated with a particular locality or person and are told as a matter of history."​


> Also, mythology doesn't apply strictly to Greek/Roman stories.


With respect, yes it does in an academic sense. I know that all cultures have their own mythology (re: the phoenix and Native American culture, of which I identify in part), but if you walk into a Western University and say "I'd like to learn about mythology," you will immediately be directed to Greek/Roman mythology. It's not so much that I am belittling other culture's myths, but doing my best to second-guess the people who would read, and potentially interpret, "mythology" to mean the Greek/Roman variant exclusively. I blame modern academia for this confusion, but it is not something that can be remedied easily._ Shikata ga nai._



> And the Kraken is part of Greek mythology, even if it does exist in other "legends."


I've never heard of it in any Greek mythology I have read or studied, but I would welcome information about such things. I was under the impression it was Scandinavian/Norsk in origin.


----------



## Lady K (Oct 13, 2009)

Spades said:


> @ LadyK: I'm pretty sure that you know I was being sarcastic about the unicorns - because I had previously explained why several creatures were missing. But if you are still uncertain, I was in fact being sarcastic because of your sarcasm. I had thought you would have gotten the joke and moved on. Now you're just being difficult and I wish we could move on.


 

Yar, I knew you were joking. As aforementioned in another thread, I'm feeling a little sassy today. Hope you don't mind. I also previously stated that your chain is easy to yank. 

If you truly wished to move on, you wouldn't have continued by dissecting everything I said in my last post. You want to move on, but you want the last word too. There's a difference, my dear.
 


> Sure, why not? All of their definitions are sourced to other materials such as ... Merriam-Webster, American Heritage, and others.


Sourcing doesn't mean much if the definition they're giving contains the word they're trying to define. I don't know what your English teachers taught you, but I've always learned that it's best not to reuse the word you're defining in your definition.




> With respect, yes it does in an academic sense. I know that all cultures have their own mythology (re: the phoenix and Native American culture, of which I identify in part), but if you walk into a Western University and say "I'd like to learn about mythology," you will immediately be directed to Greek/Roman mythology. It's not so much that I am belittling other culture's myths, but doing my best to second-guess the people who would read, and potentially interpret, "mythology" to mean the Greek/Roman variant exclusively. I blame modern academia for this confusion, but it is not something that can be remedied easily._ Shikata ga nai._


 Just because a large percentage of people will automatically jump to Greek/Roman mythology doesn't mean that it is the only valid type of mythology, and that people will only interpret it this way. They may think of it first, but I would hope that most people would recognize that Greek and Roman are not the only types of mythology. You can't just decide that your statement is correct because Greek and Roman myths are the popular kind, academia or not. Interpretations by the masses do not change the definition of the word. It's like saying that apple pie is the only pie that matters because 99% of people who hear the word pie will immediately think of apple pie. (I made that statistic up, so don't try to tell me I'm wrong because I have no credible source on apple pies  ) 



> I've never heard of it in any Greek mythology I have read or studied, but I would welcome information about such things. I was under the impression it was Scandinavian/Norsk in origin.


 

It looks like we're both wrong - the origins of the name Kraken actually appear to be from a poem written by Tennyson. There are Norse stories and Scandinavian stories about monsters plaguing the coasts but are not generally called Krakens. The Kraken as we know it today seems to be from this poem. Kraken based images and references turn up in many, many places of popular culture. I actually remember reading some books as a younger child that use a Kraken, and they are really no sort of cultural myths, it's just someone using a popular horrific image. Interesting, yeah? 

How about we agree that we're both silly?


----------



## Solace (Jan 12, 2010)

Lady K said:


> If you truly wished to move on, you wouldn't have continued by dissecting everything I said in my last post. You want to move on, but you want the last word too. There's a difference, my dear.



The difference, with all due respect, is that I don't want other people repeating the incongruities and other ... inaccurate things you said. I don't mind someone correcting me, but you've neither corrected me (and proven I was wrong about anything), nor been beneficial in adding to the dialogue of the thread.

Also, you're projecting. I will admit that I often like to get the last word it, but usually it's because there's more to be said. Ergo, I will continue to correct you so that others don't make the same mistake just as I expect to be corrected if I say something incorrect.


 


Lady K said:


> Sourcing doesn't mean much if the definition they're giving contains the word they're trying to define. I don't know what your English teachers taught you, but I've always learned that it's best not to reuse the word you're defining in your definition.


 And creating a straw man argument is proper? I don't know why you're upset by my reply. I explained that my initial source (dictionary.com) at least had sources that I could verify if I - or anyone else - chose to. But now you're complaining that my second source I provided (Britannica) wasn't good because the _anecdote_ and not the _definition_ repeated the defined word? I implore you to go back and see that, while not labeled well, the _top paragraph_ is the definition and the _lower paragraph_ is an anecdote explaining it.

 Also, with regard to my English teachers, they all sucked. 
 




Lady K said:


> Just because a large percentage of people will automatically jump to Greek/Roman mythology doesn't mean that it is the only valid type of mythology, and that people will only interpret it this way. *They may think of it first, but I would hope that most people would recognize that Greek and Roman are not the only types of mythology*. You can't just decide that your statement is correct because Greek and Roman myths are the popular kind, academia or not. Interpretations by the masses do not change the definition of the word.



I agree with you and the bold part of your statement is where you proved my previous explanation correct. People _*do*_ tend to think of it first which is why I didn't use that term so that the question would remain open-ended.

See here (emphasis mine):



Spades said:


> It's not so much that I am belittling other culture's myths, but *doing my best to second-guess the people who would read, and potentially interpret, "mythology" to mean the Greek/Roman variant exclusively*. I blame modern academia for this confusion, but it is not something that can be remedied easily.







Lady K said:


> It looks like we're both wrong - the origins of the name Kraken actually appear to be from a poem written by Tennyson. There are Norse stories and Scandinavian stories about monsters plaguing the coasts but are not generally called Krakens. The Kraken as we know it today seems to be from this poem. Kraken based images and references turn up in many, many places of popular culture. I actually remember reading some books as a younger child that use a Kraken, and they are really no sort of cultural myths, it's just someone using a popular horrific image. Interesting, yeah?



Still no. I'm sorry, I wish for your sake there were a middle-ground for our discussion, but there isn't. The etymology of "Kraken" is "krake" and is Scandinavian/Norsk. Similarly, the modern German word for octopus is "krake." The original myths regarding a giant eight-limbed sea-spider or squid are decidedly Scandinavian in origin, predating Tennyson's work by several hundred years.

What you are referring to is the first "cultural reference" to Kraken in which yes, Tennyson is the first contemporary individual to have written about it. However Icelandic texts still pre-date his story.


 


Lady K said:


> How about we agree that we're both silly?


"The time has come," the Walrus said,
"To talk of many things:
Of shoes--and ships--and sealing-wax--
Of cabbages--and kings--
And why the sea is boiling hot--
And whether pigs have wings."
Excerpt from Lewis Carroll's "The Walrus and the Carpenter"


----------



## Solace (Jan 12, 2010)

Kevinaswell said:


> Dragons.
> 
> Because:
> 
> They're completely badass completely.


I completely agree completely. Dragons are some badass creatures.




NinjaSwan said:


> [manbearpig img]


Haha, I _knew_ someone was going to try to vote for manbearpig. But out of deference to the rest of the crazy South Park Imaginationland creatures, I had to leave it out.



Robatix said:


> I voted for Western Dragons, but the Yeti deserves an honorable mention for having such a funny name.


Of course they deserve an honorable mention ... although I don't think many people will choose it. Only 2 so far.


----------



## Robatix (Mar 26, 2009)

Spades said:


> Of course they deserve an honorable mention ... although I don't think many people will choose it. Only 2 so far.







Come on, everybody: a Phoenix's favorite hobby is suicide, while a Yeti can always be counted on to make the one-point conversion.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

Nobody mentioned Medusa? She has been my favorite forever. And I can't even stand snakes!


----------



## susurration (Oct 22, 2009)

...I don't really need to say anything more.


----------



## Enkidu (Apr 19, 2010)

Dragons are badass, East or West. Most people have nerdgasms over these guys.








EPIC :tongue:


----------



## Solace (Jan 12, 2010)

pinkrasputin said:


> Nobody mentioned Medusa? She has been my favorite forever. And I can't even stand snakes!


The odd thing about Medusa, and I mean no disrespect to you, was that she was kind of ... a dumb broad in every sense of the word. Even though she could turn men into stone and was very beautiful ... so were her sisters. In fact, unlike Medusa, her Gorgon sisters were immortal. I kind of think that Medusa got the short end of the genetic stick there.  But yeah, she's pretty cool.



NatalieAnne said:


> ...I don't really need to say anything more.


But where are the laz0rs, hm? I see none. A shark-thing with no laz0rs is no shark of mine.






(Yes, my mind is just one big "word association game.")



holloko said:


> Dragons are badass, East or West. Most people have nerdgasms over these guys.


_Yes._ I had a nerdgasm just *thinking* about all the _epic nerdgasms_ that people have had due to dragons.


----------



## Nym (Sep 7, 2009)

My favorite legendary creatures, in order of awesomeness. 
The Jesus: A Jewish legendary creature much like the golem, only this mythical jewish monster gave things away, (I know how un-jewish is that.) that gave things away. This alone makes the creature seem almost mythical, but add on his carpentry powers, the ability to make bread and fish, and appear in pita's and toast decades after he magically resurected. Oh death seemed to be bitch slapped by this thing a lot, he was always going about raising people from the dead, and un dying. (If someone said this before I did, god dammit.)
Then there is the awesome clops: A mythical beast with the ability to stair at the sun without any protective eyeware. I know not that impressive but when you tack on the facts it's amphibious, 80 stories tall, pisses cappuccino, breaths snot.... that's right snot and not just in lewgy form like a solid stream of snot, like a snot ray. And had a body made almost entirely out of my little pony dolls, this terrifying beast and it's massive ocular might staggers the imagination.
Then there is the grand Omagagatatron: This beast slumbers miles beneath the earth in a layer that moves with it, as it moves through the rock. That's right it's like a mobile barrier of stone that moves with it as it travels the underground kingdom of the molemen. It's attacks at first assumed to be the simply the effects of random mud slides soon became revealed to be this firece beast. When the moleman launched a counter attack on the mudslide to show it to never invade the kingdom of the mole people. It's protective earthen barrier left with a gaping hole revealed a creature tiny in stature but filled with a burning desire to dance. It's ears functioning as speakers to pump out it's hypnotic jazzersize music that forced the molemen into a mindless danceathon ended only when it's earthen barrier was restored once again. The molemen fearful of the powerful beat of Omagagatatron never again launched an offensive against this legendary beast. The one and only natural predator to this creature was man-bear-big but all gore's crusade to fight man-bear-pig left it's population unchecked. Now we can only wait for the day these Grand beasts pierce the surface of the earth's crust and lay waste to our cities.........Thanks Al Gore.


----------



## Enkidu (Apr 19, 2010)

Spades said:


> The odd thing about Medusa, and I mean no disrespect to you, was that she was kind of ... a dumb broad in every sense of the word. Even though she could turn men into stone and was very beautiful ... so were her sisters. In fact, unlike Medusa, her Gorgon sisters were immortal. I kind of think that Medusa got the short end of the genetic stick there.  But yeah, she's pretty cool.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


See? What did I tell ya? :tongue:
Seriously..why was Medusa mortal? There must be some backstory I missed because I thought she was a deathless creepy crawly. I guess Perseus wasn't such a big deal if he only had to slay the black sheep of Gorgons lol


----------



## Solace (Jan 12, 2010)

holloko said:


> See? What did I tell ya? :tongue:
> Seriously..why was Medusa mortal? There must be some backstory I missed because I thought she was a deathless creepy crawly. I guess Perseus wasn't such a big deal if he only had to slay the black sheep of Gorgons lol


That's a good question and off hand I'm not quite sure. I had originally assumed that she was of both human and god decent, but one of the myths (by Ovid), says that she was simply a human woman that had slept around and pissed off Athena by sleeping with Poseidon in her temple. I'm not sure I like that version as much as the more typical Triple Goddess/Trinity style that typically conformed to a group of three sisters, one of whom was much less powerful, yet much more well-known.

That is to say, it seems more likely that Zeus had some involvement in Medusa's creation (as he did with a lot of mortals), and she simply turned out to be a bad person either through spite of other gods or her own actions.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

Okay. Apparently you don't know the DEEPER level of why one would be attracted to Medusa.

I grew up with curly hair (I straighten it now) and always felt a little "different". But at least MY hair wasn't SNAKES. So I felt sorry for her..


----------



## Solace (Jan 12, 2010)

pinkrasputin said:


> Okay. Apparently you don't know the DEEPER level of why one would be attracted to Medusa.
> 
> I grew up with curly hair (I straighten it now) and always felt a little "different". But at least MY hair wasn't SNAKES. So I felt sorry for her..


Ah yes, the curly hair. Hm, yes, mine is merely "wavy," so I can't quite relate to your pain.

Also, I heard that Medusa was going to be in the next Snakes on the Plane movie. I can just imagine the tag line:

*"This time, Perseus is fucked."*









(Yes, I know that looks terrible. I spent all of 10 minutes slapping that together. If someone feels like doing it properly I can provide source materials for it. )


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

spades said:


> ah yes, the curly hair. Hm, yes, mine is merely "wavy," so i can't quite relate to your pain.
> 
> Also, i heard that medusa was going to be in the next snakes on the plane movie. I can just imagine the tag line:
> 
> ...


hets thes emotehrucking snaeks off of omy mutherofucking palen now!


----------



## Thu (Mar 11, 2010)

Pan FTW!..


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)




----------



## Coccinellidae (Mar 16, 2010)

Oh.. Phoenix! I love this mythical and mystical creature.


----------



## Solace (Jan 12, 2010)

Hm, okay, these are pretty interesting results. And I'm glad that there was so much feedback about the options. Hypothetically speaking, if I were to make a new poll and omit the options that received no votes (thus far: Sphinx, Basilisk, and Cerberus), what creatures would people want in those three slots?

I am thinking that unicorns/Pegasuses will make the list, but what other things would people want to see up there? And no, I'm not listing Trogdor or manbearpig.


@ Promethea: Could you expand a bit on what your picture is of? Even after doing an image search I have no idea what that is, lol. Sorries.


Edit: I'm also rather happy that no one here on PC seems to fit into that "I always pick the first option" stereotype.


----------



## Nym (Sep 7, 2009)

Spades said:


> , I'm not listing Trogdor or manbearpig.
> Edit: I'm also rather happy that no one here on PC seems to fit into that "I always pick the first option" stereotype.


WHA??????!!!!!!!!!!!:sad:, but... but... you just ruined my entire day.... not really but I don't fancy to your Trogdor discrimination. I can understand manbearpig, because he's real not mystical at all... I'm cereal you guys.


----------



## Catfish (Apr 19, 2010)

Other. With "other" meaning "mermaid."
Mermaids are my favorite~ <3
But phoenixes are still pretty damn awesome.


----------



## Vanitas (Dec 13, 2009)

Between Griffin and Medusa.. chose Medusa just because.


----------



## Ti Dominant (Sep 25, 2010)

*Western Dragons. Fire-breathing beasts are awesome!*


----------



## lib (Sep 18, 2010)

Voting "Dragons (Eastern)" is what comes from having spent a long time in Chinese countries and territories.
... and maybe watching too many Hong Kong movies. :tongue:


----------



## How Do You KNOW (Jan 9, 2011)

Why, a Gryphon, of course!


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

I was torn between Western Dragon, Hydra, Sphinx and Phoenix. 

I eventually picked the Phoenix as being more symbolically powerful. It seems I'm not the only one who thinks so.


----------

